# Tourist visa



## Steave (Aug 2, 2016)

I have a residency visa and am currently in Abu Dhabi. My wife will be joining me and has booked a flight to Abu Dhabi in 9 days time. She is, like me, a British citizen. The intention was in the 30 days the tourist visa run for her to get a visa based on my sponsorship.
On checking a website has since found out it appears she requires a return air ticket to get the tourist visa on arrival. Is this correct.
We could buy a single ticket for the return journey, but it would seem a waste and not sure even that would be acceptable if they want a return ticket


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

No one has ever checked my wife or kids for return tickets when getting visa on arrival (also UK passports).

You can save a bit of money if you're able to apply for entry permit before you wife arrives in UAE, change of status fee once already here is a bit dearer.


----------



## John Frisky (Aug 7, 2016)

I think a dummy ticket will be needed.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

John Frisky said:


> I think a dummy ticket will be needed.


No it won't - don't encourage fraud!


----------



## djstorm1987 (Nov 6, 2014)

I have done over 5 visa runs and not once have I ever had to show my tickets.


----------

